# How much does Canon 1000D costs?



## Kyrocryptic (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, quite new to photography but I want to upgrade to the newer camera, I have an old 1000D, so I want to sell it first. How much it costs? I know it's a 2008 model, which explains why I can't find an actual price for this thing.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 15, 2021)

Check with one of the sponsors of this forum, MPB. They buy used kit. You see an ad on the right that you can click on.


----------



## Dao (Sep 21, 2021)

Search canon 1000d and completed items on ebay may give you an rough idea.









						canon 1000d for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for canon 1000d at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## rallison (Nov 22, 2021)

Kyrocryptic said:


> Hi everyone, quite new to photography but I want to upgrade to the newer camera, I have an old 1000D, so I want to sell it first. How much it costs? I know it's a 2008 model, which explains why I can't find an actual price for this thing.


Canon's EOS 1000D SLR camera is a sturdy, inexpensive camera that can take excellent photos with good noise processing even at high ISO settings. Canon EOS 1000D camera is an entry-level SLR, basically a version of 450D, with fewer functions.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 22, 2021)

Check eBay or Amazon......


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 9, 2021)

Dao said:


> Search canon 1000d and completed items on ebay may give you an rough idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except use Advanced and search SOLD LISTINGS which tell you what it's worth, in the real world, as sold prices. Asking price is of no use, and completed listings, could mean the seller just gave up asking too much.  

But yes, eBay is often a good indicator of the true value in the retail market. Wholesale, someone buying so they can re-sell, will be less.


----------

